# فرصة لمستثمري دول الخليج



## سندبادة (19 مايو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]شركة أم بي سي أفكس للتداول بالأسواق المالية العالمية نقدم لكن هدية التي تتمثل في عرض خاص لتعلم التداول/إدارة الأعمال/المضاربة/إدارة الحسابات لجميع الراغبين في الإستثمار في سوق العملات الأجنبية المعروف بإسم سوق الفوركس...مجانا وذلك عبر الأنترنات مباشرة بالصورة و الصوت و الإجابة على جميع استفساراتكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]َجرب معنا و سجل بالدورات التدريبية المجانية .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لن تخسر شيء و لكن بالعكس سوف تتعلم الكثير و الكثير خاصة أنك لن تحتاج إلى التكلفة و التنقل ولكن سوف تلتقي ببقية المسجلين مع فريق أم بي سي أفكس للدعم العربي [/FONT]**On line**[FONT=&quot] بواسطة الأنترنت لمدة ساعة أو أقل في وقت فراغك الذي تختاره أنت و من أي مكان كنت فيه مع توفر الأنترنت.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرب والقرار بيدك و في كل الأحوال انت المستفيد .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و إن شاء الله ستحقق جميع طموحاتك معنا خاصة أن أم بي سي أفكس تضع تحت خدمتكم فريق مؤهل و محترف لتعليمكم و الأجابة على جميع استفساراتكم.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ننتظر تسجيلكم و لا تفوتوا الفرصة لأن العرض محدود و مجاني.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للتسجيل اضغط على هذا الرابط [/FONT]*​ *
http://www.mbcfx.com/newarabic/webinar.php

**[FONT=&quot]او ارسال ايميل على:[/FONT]*​ [email protected]​


----------

